# HDMI Connection not Permitted - I Dont get it



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

For the life of me I cant figure out why I'm getting this message. 

My OLED C8 TV is HDCP 2.2 on all inputs. My Yamaha RX-A2060 is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all outputs. The Bolt Vox hopefully is compliant. My HDMI cables are Monoprice Certified Premium. I've got the Bolt going to the receiver along with my Apple TV and 4K Blu Ray player (which don't have any issues)

Yet I keep seeing this message and yesterday it did not go away until I pulled the plug from the Tivo. Has anyone else experienced this with all HDCP compliant hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try slowing down how quickly you're turning the devices on.

With everything off (except, hopefully, you're not putting the TiVo in to Standby...), turn on the TV. Wait until it completely powers on. Maybe wait until the 'no input' message comes on. Then, turn on the receiver. Wait several moments. Then, select the TiVo's Receiver input.

If none of that works, try the opposite order.

Also, try a 'cold' restart of the receiver. My Onkyo occasionally requires that I pull the power cord and press the power button to dissipate the residual power and then plug it back in to solve some issues.

Report back?

-KP


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you for the suggestion KP. I have a Harmony remote which turns on everything pretty quickly, I'll try to add a delay in between each power on command,


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

zubinh said:


> I'll try to add a delay in between each power on command


Or change the order that the devices are powered on.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try it manually until you get the correct sequence.

Depending on which Harmony Software you're using, there's settings to change the Power On Order.

-KP


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for this. Since the Bolt is always on, its either going to be TV first, Receiver second or vice versa. I'm also going to try a different HDMI Cable. I really havent had luck with Monoprice Certified Premium which is surprising given that the reviews everywhere are outstanding. 

About the same time as this issue which was when I "upgraded" to Monoprice, my Panasonic UB820 UHD player started having an issue where it would not play audio unless I rewind or fast forwarded a few times. 

I'll try the power on sequence, the delay and switching the cable over the weekend and let you guys know what happened.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

I


kpeters59 said:


> Try slowing down how quickly you're turning the devices on.
> 
> With everything off (except, hopefully, you're not putting the TiVo in to Standby...), turn on the TV. Wait until it completely powers on. Maybe wait until the 'no input' message comes on. Then, turn on the receiver. Wait several moments. Then, select the TiVo's Receiver input.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple Onkyo receivers and they were bullet proof. Never had to do a "cold restart".


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Lucky you...

-KP


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

zubinh said:


> For the life of me I cant figure out why I'm getting this message.
> 
> My OLED C8 TV is HDCP 2.2 on all inputs. My Yamaha RX-A2060 is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all outputs. The Bolt Vox hopefully is compliant. My HDMI cables are Monoprice Certified Premium. I've got the Bolt going to the receiver along with my Apple TV and 4K Blu Ray player (which don't have any issues)
> 
> ...


This is one reason I want to ditch Tivo. I also have Yamaha AVR 770 and get the same annoying message. It's very random. I can go for days then it pops up, have to unplug and reboot. Sometimes more than once. Tried different certified cables and it still persists. Very frustrating.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yet you still haven't altered any of your Power On Sequence or tried any of the other tips in this thread?

-KP


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> Yet you still haven't altered any of your Power On Sequence or tried any of the other tips in this thread?
> 
> -KP


Not sure that was directed at me, but I have tried different power-on approaches and none of them differ. Right now, TV goes on 1st, then AVR.


----------



## Muldokken (Nov 29, 2019)

zubinh said:


> For the life of me I cant figure out why I'm getting this message.
> 
> My OLED C8 TV is HDCP 2.2 on all inputs. My Yamaha RX-A2060 is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all outputs. The Bolt Vox hopefully is compliant. My HDMI cables are Monoprice Certified Premium. I've got the Bolt going to the receiver along with my Apple TV and 4K Blu Ray player (which don't have any issues)
> 
> ...


Yes that has started happening to me since the last update


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Muldokken said:


> Yes that has started happening to me since the last update


Thank you. Good to know. I've restarted the Tivo, put in a new HDMI cable and increased the delay on my Harmony so that the TV turns on last. So far so good as I have not seen this error for 2 days.


----------



## gerigman (Apr 28, 2017)

I have been having the same or a similar issue with our Bolt. I have an Onkyo 646 receiver and a LG 4K tv. It has been going on with me for over 6 months. When the screen will not display anything I can go into my phones app and watch tv through the app that way I can see what is recording so that I can unplug the Tivo Bolt during a time that will not disrupt my recordings. 
What I have discovered to be the problem for me is that everytime that Tivo does a minor software update that my Tivo Bolt changes the Video Resolution to "Auto (Recommended)". Which for some reason causes my video output on the Tivo Bolt to crash within a week until I unplug my Tivo and change the video resolution. My solution has been to go to the video resolution settings that I want and uncheck "Auto" and then I am good until the next software update. When the video is crashed plugging the Tivo directly into my tv does not bring up any picture so it is a Tivo problem and not my Onkyo receivers problem. So if "Auto (Recommended)" is selected my Tivo Bolt on TE4 will quit displaying any picture within a few days until the Tivo is rebooted. Solution uncheck "Auto (Recommened)" until the next small software update unchecks it again.
I have not contacted Tivo about this problem. I figure since Tivo can't even get the Antenna Signal Strength meter working on the Tivo Bolt are they really gonna fix this. Last time I tried using the antenna signal strength meter on my Tivo Bolt TE4 for OTA reception I changed the channel one time and my Tivo did a full reboot.
Edit: Since I wrote this I decided to email Tivo what I wrote in hopes they will fix something.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

OK thanks for sharing, please let us know how Tivo responds.. On my end, Keeping the resolution on Auto has worked fine even with the updates.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

To see if your TiVo is HDCP 2.2 compliant: 
Settings & messages : Help : accounts and system info : sytem information - (then down to) : HDMI status.. (should read) = HDCP 2.2

I have read that some HDMI splitters can "negate" the HDCP 2.2 status. Are you using a splitter at all, or is it all plugged in to the receiver?


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Its all plugged into the receiver. I too have heard that HDMI splitters can negate the HDCP protection. It might be worth getting one of these just to avoid the hassle of dealing with this.

But how in the world did the industry come up with this super advanced copy protection method that can be so easily circumvented???


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The old chips might have been cracked, but I doubt the new versions have been yet.

-KP


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm having the exact same issue with my Yamaha RX-A760 and LG OLED.

When I get the HDCP 2.2 error I enter thumbs up - thumbs down - 480 - clear. It puts it in 480 resolution mode which brings back the picture. I then access the video settings and put it back in 4K.



zubinh said:


> For the life of me I cant figure out why I'm getting this message.
> 
> My OLED C8 TV is HDCP 2.2 on all inputs. My Yamaha RX-A2060 is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all outputs. The Bolt Vox hopefully is compliant. My HDMI cables are Monoprice Certified Premium. I've got the Bolt going to the receiver along with my Apple TV and 4K Blu Ray player (which don't have any issues)
> 
> ...


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

I had this problem tonight with my Samsung TV and a TiVo mini. Tivo said "HDMI authenticating".

Unplugging the TV fixed it.


----------



## rlee2274 (Jul 27, 2011)

I also got the message "HDMI Connection not Permitted". I fixed it, at least for the time being, by rebooting my TIVO by unplugging it.

Richard


----------

